# 20 year Established Bakery in Beauiful Sandpoint, ID looking for new owner



## PineStreetBaker

This is a great opportunity for a hardworking baker who wants to take the next step and go out on their own. 20 year business specializing in old world style pastry is looking for a new owner. We are located in a beautiful small town on the shores of the largest lake in northern Idaho. It is an outdoor paradise, skiing, hiking, biking, hunting, gardening, snowmobiling, watersports, whatever your pleasure, you can do it all! You can see what we do, look us up on facebook. We are looking to sell and the price of $85,000 is a good deal. The business can pay for itself in 1.5 years at that price. We could work out some owner financing too, but a significant down payment would be required, 50%. Email me if you are *seriously* interested as we are quite busy at the Pine Street Bakery. [email protected] Thanks for looking, Erik


----------



## panini

Is your bakery seasonal? Does it have a complete staff that can be retained? And would it run by itself or just need to hire or provide one baker?
Is the 1.5 yr. pay off realized from yearly profits? Or are you factoring in the hard working bakers compensation. A cursory calculation would put the bakers compensation at approx. 150,000.00 w/a 65,000.00 yearly salary.
I guess: Simple question. Would you think your bakery would run and stay open with a remote owner?


----------

